
Improve Your Negotiation Skills with the U-Shaped Story - cmitreanu
https://www.cristianmitreanu.com/blog/2017/2/25/improve-your-negotiation-skills-with-the-u-shaped-story
======
haltingproblem
This is either incredibly profound or touting an useless idea cloaked in a
bundle of meta-sounding themes which amount to exactly zero.

I am leaning _very_ strongly towards the latter but please prove me wrong.

Or just save your 5 mins and click away.

~~~
seanhunter
Agree. The fact that it was first posted as a linkedIn blog article is a
strong signal implying the latter.

------
kstenerud
This sounds like a machine generated article with randomized jargon. Except
that whoever made it also went to a lot of trouble to make a giant PDF (with
text that's so low-contrast as to be borderline unreadable), and some sort of
storybook (that also doesn't explain the jargon, but has plenty of helpful
instances of "I see" and "You got it!" to make people feel dumb for not
understanding what the hell he's talking about).

~~~
9935c101ab17a66
It’s super weird, and I don’t understand it at all.

I laughed at the “children’s book” using words like aggregation and
disaggregation.

------
thinkingemote
I wonder how long until we get a rule stating that it's uncharitable to assume
a submission was written by an AI/GTP3 ?

Reading the beginning, it certainly felt ... off? Perhaps it also used the
other NLP neuro linguistic programming words?

